

Google Preps Maps App for Apple iPhones - mikek
http://online.wsj.com/article_email/SB10001424127887324595904578121361589950722-lMyQjAxMTAyMDEwNTExNDUyWj.html

======
nachteilig
Fantastic. This might finally allow iOS 5 hold-outs to upgrade to iOS 6.

~~~
prof_hobart
Unless you rely on an app that uses MapKit for an embedded app. They will
still use the Apple one.

~~~
coob
Google could be well be working on a drop in MapKit replacement as well. As
least I would if I were them.

~~~
prof_hobart
That would require the developer to rebuild their app with the Google map in
there instead of (or as well as) MapKit which, will possible, seems unlikely
for most apps.

------
joonix
Why? Shouldn't this be a benefit to using Android? I just ditched my iPhone
for an Android phone and Apple Maps was a major reason why I didn't go for the
iPhone 5. Now that I've owned an Android phone, I couldn't be happier and more
impressed with the device.

~~~
timfrietas
Amazon sells a lot of Kindle books on the iOS application I am sure. This is a
similar strategy.

~~~
fpgeek
Amazon sells a lot of Kindle books that are read with the iOS application.
Amazon hasn't sold any books on the iOS application for over a year (and,
arguably, never has because even before the IAP controversy the Kindle app buy
button sent you to Amazon's website in Safari).

------
hcarvalhoalves
If that's true, the decision to remove the stagnant Google powered Maps was
the best decision. Now, if Google releases a mapping app, it will _have_ to
include turn-by-turn navigation and better overall experience.

~~~
joenathan
But since it can never be set as the default mapping app it will always be a
sub-par experience. What happens when you open your contacts and want to map
your contacts address? Or when you are using any other app and want to map an
included address?

~~~
guelo
Once the users that have been clamoring for Google Maps realize this problem
there will probably be some pressure on Apple to come out with customizable
defaults for something like Maps. I kind of doubt they would ever copy a fully
flexible system like Android's Intents, but I could see them allowing some
limited choices for a few tasks. Though probably not for mapping since they
seem to think that is strategic for them.

------
wmeredith
Good. Apples map data is OK, but their search sucks.

~~~
cageface
Their map data is useless here in Vietnam. Even in downtown Saigon there's
hardly any detail.

~~~
andybak
Google Maps saved my hide several times when I was staying in Saigon. The cab
drivers can't find their way around District 7 even when they aren't trying to
take the long route.

------
sjm
What's with the iPhone photo they used? Did they go out of their way to find
the dirtiest smudged-with-fingerprints picture they could find?

~~~
veidr
True, it doesn't look like an Apple marketing photo; it looks like every
iPhone I've ever seen in the real world.

Instead of using Apple PR imagery, they took a picture of an actual iPhone in
its natural state.

